
Legend of Zelda: WebGL 30th anniversary tribute (unofficial) - oneeyedpigeon
http://www.zelda30tribute.com/
======
GurnB
Somewhat unrelated....If I've never played a Zelda game, what would be a good
starting point in the series?

~~~
Nadya
A Link To The Past - Ocarina of Time - Windwaker

Three different flavors to choose from.

1) Top-down old-school with heavy focus on the puzzles/boss mechanics. Was the
first one I played (age: 3) so I could be heavily biased...

2) First 3D release and generally held up to as the best of the best.

3) Completely different art style, die-hard Zelda fans hated it because of
this but I feel its grown on the fans since then. I also hated it when I was
younger but enjoy it more now when I replay each game of the series.

I recommend against Twilight Princess because they tried something and IMO
failed (a big "selling point" was playing as Wolf Link, but Wolf Link felt
more 'grindy' with "gather 15 bugs before each level that takes 30 minutes no
matter how good you get at it". The puzzles feel less challenging and more
"you solved it in 5 seconds but you'll spend the next 15 minutes moving things
around".

Each game of the series is "related" only in the aspect that there is the
`Hero of Time` (Link). There are a few indirect sequels (Majora's Mask is a
'sequel' to Ocarina of Time) but you don't need to play Ocarina of Time before
Majora's Mask. It largely comes down to what puzzles/items/story is in each
one and that is where they differ (with large amounts of overlap. Some items
are "trademark" things like a Hookshot, Bombs, or Bow & Arrow)

~~~
GurnB
Thanks for the advice. I've sure we already have all of these in the house, (2
kids now 16 & 22), but with so many to choose from, I was looking for a good
jumping in point.

------
cordite
Honest question: How come sites like this get in trouble when sites with NES
emulators and hosted ROMs don't?

Or is it a matter of search terms and exposure?

~~~
Jasper_
The NES emulators and hosted ROMs do get C&D notices all the time, they just
flat out ignore them. There are lots of sketchy overseas hosting sites that
flat out ignore DMCA notices and abuse@ emails.

------
mindcrash
error 451 - removed due to a Nintendo DMCA request.

~~~
ilikenwf
[http://www.multiupfile.com/f/c4d02a92](http://www.multiupfile.com/f/c4d02a92)

